# Bird Crap



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Have been helping a friend clean up her Mini and she has the worst case of toxic waste bird crap corrosion its eaten through the lacquer coat and the paint in less than 4 days. Its even eaten through the black stick-on stripes. Where do these things dine... chernoble?

So having clayed and SS1'd the car we have six medium sized patches. I'm up for touch-up, cut and air brush lacquer as a respray is out of the budget.

Anyone in the collective got a view...

O'h ignored the large 'hello kitty' vinyl roof suggestion already...


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

My sister has a mini cooper and that had been shat on, dont know how long it was left there (probably days / weeks knowing her) when i came to wash it, it had burnt through!

Maybe minis paint ain't all that...


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Buy a fake bird of prey and glue it to the top of your friend's car. This will stop birds doing their business on your friend's car. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Now thats a very neat idea...Cheers!


----------

